# Honda Accord Vs VW Passat



## Marble (10 Aug 2006)

Considering a family car at present and have narrowed the search down to either a Honda Accord (new shape) or VW Passat (new shape)

I know that either would have had similar reviews on all popular car sites but does anyone out there have any realworld experience of either of these cars.

Would have 3 little ones to carry in the back and do not want a MPV, SUV, XYZ!!! but would be interested in interior space in particular.

thanks,
Marble


----------



## Eeek!!!! (10 Aug 2006)

Can't comment on the merits of the individual cars, but have owned both brands in the past. Only ever had the Honda in the garage for servicing, but will be getting my own parking space soon in the VW garage I've been there so often with my car. VW's customer care is dismal in my opinion.


----------



## MM3 (10 Aug 2006)

Hi Marble,

We currently have a honda accord 2.0 sport, its only a year old but we've had no reliability issues at all.  The first service cost €170 from a main dealer which was quite reasonable I thought.  We actually considered the passat but felt it was a little too big for our needs (we only have one child).  However I think the accord would be too small for 3 kids (espcially with car seats installed).  We went on a trip with 2 car seats installed and there wasn't really any more room in the back.  I'd say with 3 kids the passat would be a better bet.

M


----------



## marksa (10 Aug 2006)

Have had both Honda and VW. You cannot beat Honda for reliability and build quality. VW is a little light on build quality, althought the reliability is not too bad. We ran both cars with decent enough mileage, and fuel economy is quite good on both. Plumb for the Honda, although it probably is a bit dearer?


----------



## Marble (10 Aug 2006)

Thanks for the replies, I'm a little sorery to hear about the tight space in ther Honda as it would have been my preference. Even so, any idea what the realworld fuel consumption is like on the 2.0 l petrol Accord.I believe that the VTEC engine is frugal if not pushed and a monster when pushed!  

thx


----------



## redo (10 Aug 2006)

I own an Accord and I get about 400 miles per tank.  Thats mainly driving from Malahide to Clondalkin via M50, plus the occasional sorrie out to Kilcock for Golf.  The new Passat was one of the best selling saloons this year for its class.  However, IMO, its looks are starting to date already.  I suppose the Accord may be designed for 4 adults whereas the Passat is slightly more flexible.  I would bring the kids and ask them which car they prefer.  Mind you they may only decide depending on which is cleaner or in their preferred colour.  Kids are soo fickle.  

The Accord is the better car.  The engine is very smooth but very zippy when pushed.  The suspension has got rave reviews from Mr Clarkson.  Steering is very sharp.


----------



## john f (11 Aug 2006)

Have a look in  cbg.ie  or  top gear .com for some information . 
 AA car buyers guide should also help.


----------



## Frank (11 Aug 2006)

Marble

I have a 01 passat tdi. I am delighted with it nearly 2 years later.

Loads of room plenty of power and fantastic mpg.

Whatever you buy go for a diesel, they are much better now than even a few years agao.

I know honda do a 2.2 diesel should be a cracker.


----------



## 892896 (11 Aug 2006)

I#d go for the Honda. Legendary reliability and a smart looker.


----------



## POC (11 Aug 2006)

After a very reliable Honda Civic for 10 years (written off by a joy rider), we now have a very reliable Honda Accord. We regularly have 3 kids in the back - one with a child seat, one on a booster seat and the eldest in the middle with no seat. It would be nice to have more space, but once the toddler is on a booster seat there will be more space.We have driven to France 3 times in the car - no major moans from the kids!


----------

